# throttling due to GPU power!!!



## MohamedOsama (Jun 11, 2020)

Recently, i have a big problem on throttling on my dell laptop:
i7-4800mq
intel hd graphics 4600
amd radeon 8790m
i noticed throttling start when i play a game for about 30 minutes then throttle stop give me gpu power in red as the screen shot shows:


and i think it isn't due to the temprature as the cpu temp is acceptable!! 70-80 c and the d-gpu as well from 80-87
i will show screenshots on various windows of throttle stop

*limit reasons when the pc is idle*

*throttle stop main window when the pc is idle*

TPL window

FIVR Window
*Notes*:
_i detected this problem recently and i have the laptop for 2 years
_ i undervolted the cpu core and cache offset 55mv and disabled the turboboost but as isaid i detected the issue recently and thought that was a thermal issue so i got acooling pad and that helped alot in decreasing the tempratue but the throttling didnt disappear!
_i didnt update the system bios.
Iwill be really grateful if someone helped me solve that really annoying problem


----------



## MohamedOsama (Jun 11, 2020)

I have noticed when i enable turboboost the limit reasons shows the followings(idle state):


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 11, 2020)

MohamedOsama said:


> and disabled the turboboost


Do not disable Turbo Boost. That significantly reduces CPU performance. It is normal for mobile CPUs to throttle when heavily loaded.



MohamedOsama said:


> when i enable turboboost the limit reasons shows the followings(idle state)


Any throttle flags appearing when your CPU is idle are not important. It looks like Limit Reasons is showing you that Turbo Boost is not being fully utilized which makes sense because your CPU is idle.

When you see GPU POWER in red in Limit Reasons, that is your Intel GPU that is throttling. If you are not using the Intel GPU when gaming then this is not important.

If you want to try and make this throttling flag go away, enter this into the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and restart ThrottleStop.

*IGPU=32*

That might allow the Intel GPU to use more power before throttling as long as this register is not locked.

EDP CURRENT across all 3 domains is usually caused by the PP0 Current Limit being set too low. On your computer, this value is locked so you cannot increase it or do anything about this type of throttling.

Your long and short turbo power limits are also locked. Use your laptop and stop worrying.

You can click on the Overclock box and increase your turbo ratio limits if you want your CPU to run faster. These Intel CPUs supported limited overclocking. A +400 MHz bump in CPU frequency was a nice gift from Intel but many laptops never bothered to use this feature. ThrottleStop allows any 4800MQ to take advantage of this Intel feature. Overclocking these CPUs is not some magic that ThrottleStop is doing. It is simply giving users access to what is already there, complements of Intel.


----------



## MohamedOsama (Jun 12, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Do not disable Turbo Boost. That significantly reduces CPU performance. It is normal for mobile CPUs to throttle when heavily loaded.


Thank you for your reply  ,I really didn't have to lock Turboboost.


unclewebb said:


> If you want to try and make this throttling flag go away, enter this into the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and restart ThrottleStop.
> 
> *IGPU=32*
> 
> That might allow the Intel GPU to use more power before throttling as long as this register is not locked.


But excuse me, i would have to know where *throttlestop.ini  configuration file* ,Do you mean that file in the screenshot?




unclewebb said:


> You can click on the Overclock box and increase your turbo ratio limits if you want your CPU to run faster. These Intel CPUs supported limited overclocking. A +400 MHz bump in CPU frequency was a nice gift from Intel but many laptops never bothered to use this feature. ThrottleStop allows any 4800MQ to take advantage of this Intel feature. Overclocking these CPUs is not some magic that ThrottleStop is doing. It is simply giving users access to what is already there, complements of Intel.


I want to thank you much , I have benifited alot from the throttlestop software and i will tell all my friends having a laptop to download it to help them solve their throttling problems!


----------



## unclewebb (Jun 12, 2020)

MohamedOsama said:


> i would have to know where *throttlestop.ini configuration file





http://imgur.com/qZsAKpX


Right click on the file and select the Properties menu. This will show you if you have found the INI file or not.

Thanks for posting lots of pictures.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 13, 2020)

help plz ,i have the same problem.It showed the freaking GPU POWER limit and throttle my cpu.Temp are relatively fine .I did notice this recently and suffering from it.PLay some non-gpu demading is quite fine with League  of legends , etc.But with some games heavier ( uses 100% power of dGPU) it show GPU POWEr limit in Throttlestop.Yea the same specs with that guy (dell e6540).Is this some bios problem or VRM getting overheat ?.Plz give me quick and short answer.


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2020)

@ZOKKUN - Did you try following the advice in this thread before creating a new account?



unclewebb said:


> If you want to try and make this throttling flag go away, enter this into the ThrottleStop.INI configuration file and restart ThrottleStop.
> 
> *IGPU=32*


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 13, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @ZOKKUN - Did you try following the advice in this thread before creating a new account?


Well i did and nothing happened.It still showing me that GPU Power limit and throttle my cpu after 10 mins in game (ETS2)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 13, 2020)

@ZOKKUN - Show some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. There might be something that you forgot to set.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 14, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> @ZOKKUN - Show some screenshots of how you have ThrottleStop setup. There might be something that you forgot to set.


Here are my pics


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2020)

When ThrottleStop shows GPU POWER in red, that is the Intel GPU that is causing throttling. 

Do you have a Nvidia GPU? If yes, go in the Options window and turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring. On the main screen, turn on the Log File option. Go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach your ThrottleStop log file to your next post so I can see how your laptop is running while gaming. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder.

ThrottleStop is setup OK. Not yet sure how to solve this problem.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 15, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When ThrottleStop shows GPU POWER in red, that is the Intel GPU that is causing throttling.
> 
> Do you have a Nvidia GPU? If yes, go in the Options window and turn on Nvidia GPU monitoring. On the main screen, turn on the Log File option. Go play a game for at least 15 minutes. When finished testing, exit your game and then exit ThrottleStop so it can finalize your log file. Attach your ThrottleStop log file to your next post so I can see how your laptop is running while gaming. The log file will be in your ThrottleStop / Logs folder.
> 
> ThrottleStop is setup OK. Not yet sure how to solve this problem.



i have AMD GPU , that will work right ?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2020)

Your Dell laptop has a severe throttling problem. Some idiot at Dell thinks it is OK to charge customers extra money for a 3500 MHz processor and then during normal use, throttle it so badly that it only runs at 800 MHz. That is disgusting. That is why I do not buy Dell laptops anymore. The log file clearly shows the multiplier going lower and lower and lower. That is not normal at all.

Here are a couple of things you can try. On the main screen of ThrottleStop, instead of the Balanced setting, change that to High Performance. In the FIVR window, change the Non Turbo Ratio from 0 to 1.

Run another log file and see if that makes any difference. Look under the MULTI column. That is the CPU multiplier. Based on your turbo ratio limits all set to 34, when the CPU is loaded, the multiplier should be 34. It should not be dropping down to 8.

After this test, if you are still having problems, try checking the Set Multiplier feature. You will probably not have to do this.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 15, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Your Dell laptop has a severe throttling problem. Some idiot at Dell thinks it is OK to charge customers extra money for a 3500 MHz processor and then during normal use, throttle it so badly that it only runs at 800 MHz. That is disgusting. That is why I do not buy Dell laptops anymore. The log file clearly shows the multiplier going lower and lower and lower. That is not normal at all.
> 
> Here are a couple of things you can try. On the main screen of ThrottleStop, instead of the Balanced setting, change that to High Performance. In the FIVR window, change the Non Turbo Ratio from 0 to 1.
> 
> ...


From my sight , this is no thermal throttling but a power throttling .And because Dell messed up the bios and change it to a wrong value for the IGPU , and they might havee locked the value so i cant change it in the config file of throttlestop.The reason i came up with that  because  i had this problem recently and it never happened before when i first got the laptop.I also repaste the thermal paste ,cleaning ,etc.Temp are fine .I will do some of the couple things u said to see if the problem is solved



unclewebb said:


> Your Dell laptop has a severe throttling problem. Some idiot at Dell thinks it is OK to charge customers extra money for a 3500 MHz processor and then during normal use, throttle it so badly that it only runs at 800 MHz. That is disgusting. That is why I do not buy Dell laptops anymore. The log file clearly shows the multiplier going lower and lower and lower. That is not normal at all.
> 
> Here are a couple of things you can try. On the main screen of ThrottleStop, instead of the Balanced setting, change that to High Performance. In the FIVR window, change the Non Turbo Ratio from 0 to 1.
> 
> ...


ok i do what u said and turned out pretty good !.The gpu power limit is still there but the cpu wont throttle do 0.8 ghz anymore but stays at solid 2.7 ghz base clock (when it shows gpu power limit ,my normal turbo boost 3.4 ghz drops to 2.7 ghz which is kindda waste of performance since temp is not high at all)

. I wish dell would do something with the bios so that i can fully use the turbo boost since the temp while in turbo boost is acceptable ( 85 degrees below)


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2020)

On 4th Gen mobile CPUs, the power limits were usually locked by the BIOS. 47W / 58W and 28 seconds for the turbo time limit were the default values for your CPU.

Run another log file. You deleted your previous post so I am not sure if you made any progress or found some other throttling problem. With Dell laptops from this era it is like a game of whack-a-mole. Fix one type of throttling and another type begins.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 15, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> On 4th Gen mobile CPUs, the power limits were usually locked by the BIOS. 47W / 58W and 28 seconds for the turbo time limit were the default values for your CPU.
> 
> Run another log file. You deleted your previous post so I am not sure if you made any progress or found some other throttling problem. With Dell laptops from this era it is like a game of whack-a-mole. Fix one type of throttling and another type begins.


Well i was not interested in those log files since i got the monitor from msi afterburner to check the temp and clock.The only two main limits i found in Throttlestop are GPU power and core power.The core power only happen a few times but gpu power is always


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 15, 2020)

For a test, I set a 5W power limit for my Intel GPU. ThrottleStop shows GPU POWER as the reason for throttling. This is throttling the iGPU down to 550 MHz but this type of throttling does not throttle the CPU speed. Your computer has two different throttling problems. This type of throttling also does not throttle an AMD or Nvidia GPU.






Can you post a copy of your ThrottleStop.INI configuration file? You can copy and paste the information to www.pastebin.com and then post a link here or attach that file.

Run another log file while gaming. You said that you made progress from 800 MHz to 2700 MHz. That is good but your CPU should be running faster than that. If you want more help, post some more pictures of the changes you have made.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 16, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> For a test, I set a 5W power limit for my Intel GPU. ThrottleStop shows GPU POWER as the reason for throttling. This is throttling the iGPU down to 550 MHz but this type of throttling does not throttle the CPU speed. Your computer has two different throttling problems. This type of throttling also does not throttle an AMD or Nvidia GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


https://pastebin.com/XccR0e7r 
That is my config file.Well i believe that changing the non turbo ratio to 1 made my cpu not to throttle down to 0.8 ghz , maybe a pic of it is unnecessary



unclewebb said:


> For a test, I set a 5W power limit for my Intel GPU. ThrottleStop shows GPU POWER as the reason for throttling. This is throttling the iGPU down to 550 MHz but this type of throttling does not throttle the CPU speed. Your computer has two different throttling problems. This type of throttling also does not throttle an AMD or Nvidia GPU.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ok my gpu power is no longer there and the clock in game are in turbo boost ( i did lower the ratio to 32 for less heat and some undervolting to -70 mV) . play cod black oops 2 with no problem .Finally some magic happened . LOL
Ps: neh that only happen to cod black oops 2.Euro truck sim 2 still has the freaking gpu power limit and cause some random lag spike in game(when i checked msi afterbuner, the dGPU's usage droped and came back on max randomly in gameplay).Well this is driving me crazy


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2020)

Maybe your AMD GPU is throttling now. In the Options window, when you check the AMD GPU box, does that allow ThrottleStop to monitor your AMD GPU temperature? This feature only works on some AMD GPUs. Dell might have set the AMD GPU throttling temperature very low. Also check the Disable Chipset Throttle box when you are in the Options window.

Run a ThrottleStop log file while you are playing Euro Truck Sim 2 so I can see if there are any CPU throttling problems. The more information I have, the better chance I can recommend something that will solve your problem.

The problem you are having now sounds like an AMD driver issue. In game, your computer should always be using the AMD GPU. Have you tried a different GPU driver version?


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 16, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Maybe your AMD GPU is throttling now. In the Options window, when you check the AMD GPU box, does that allow ThrottleStop to monitor your AMD GPU temperature? This feature only works on some AMD GPUs. Dell might have set the AMD GPU throttling temperature very low. Also check the Disable Chipset Throttle box when you are in the Options window.
> 
> Run a ThrottleStop log file while you are playing Euro Truck Sim 2 so I can see if there are any CPU throttling problems. The more information I have, the better chance I can recommend something that will solve your problem.
> 
> The problem you are having now sounds like an AMD driver issue. In game, your computer should always be using the AMD GPU. Have you tried a different GPU driver version?


1. In the option does have the AMD GPU and i already checked it but it only shows the amd gpu temp after in game.Hmm i did not check Disable chipset throttle so i will check that out.
2.In game the amd gpu does use 99% on heavy game but there is also the intel gpu work around 10% below
3.The amd gpu driver is installed by window update though .There is a driver for that by Dell but it quite old (2015).
Tks for staying with me the whole time


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 16, 2020)

ZOKKUN said:


> it only shows the amd gpu temp after in game.


When monitoring the GPU temp on a laptop, you do not want to wake the GPU up when sitting at the desktop. This would create more heat and power consumption which is not good, especially when running on battery power. ThrottleStop only samples the AMD GPU temp when the AMD GPU is being used. It tries not to wake the GPU up if it is in a low power state.

After you check that box, the GPU temp information will show up in the ThrottleStop log file. This extra information in the log file can make it easier to see if there is an AMD GPU problem. You will see the GPU temp drop significantly if the AMD GPU starts throttling in the middle of a game.

The AMD driver installed by Windows update might not be the best driver for your AMD GPU. There could be a newer driver on the AMD website that works better.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 16, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When monitoring the GPU temp on a laptop, you do not want to wake the GPU up when sitting at the desktop. This would create more heat and power consumption which is not good, especially when running on battery power. ThrottleStop only samples the AMD GPU temp when the AMD GPU is being used. It tries not to wake the GPU up if it is in a low power state.
> 
> After you check that box, the GPU temp information will show up in the ThrottleStop log file. This extra information in the log file can make it easier to see if there is an AMD GPU problem. You will see the GPU temp drop significantly if the AMD GPU starts throttling in the middle of a game.
> 
> The AMD driver installed by Windows update might not be the best driver for your AMD GPU. There could be a newer driver on the AMD website that works better.


Ok i will unistall by DDU and search for driver on amd website  tomorrow ( it is 1 AM now )
Maybe ets 2 is kindda buggy ,because on black oops 2 is normal when use 100% gpu.Just MAYBE



unclewebb said:


> When monitoring the GPU temp on a laptop, you do not want to wake the GPU up when sitting at the desktop. This would create more heat and power consumption which is not good, especially when running on battery power. ThrottleStop only samples the AMD GPU temp when the AMD GPU is being used. It tries not to wake the GPU up if it is in a low power state.
> 
> After you check that box, the GPU temp information will show up in the ThrottleStop log file. This extra information in the log file can make it easier to see if there is an AMD GPU problem. You will see the GPU temp drop significantly if the AMD GPU starts throttling in the middle of a game.
> 
> The AMD driver installed by Windows update might not be the best driver for your AMD GPU. There could be a newer driver on the AMD website that works better.


https://pastebin.com/Neac8Fim here is my log file
After 10 mins in ETS 2 , Throttlestop gave 2 limit reason : Core Power and GPU Power



ZOKKUN said:


> Ok i will unistall by DDU and search for driver on amd website  tomorrow ( it is 1 AM now )
> Maybe ets 2 is kindda buggy ,because on black oops 2 is normal when use 100% gpu.Just MAYBE
> 
> 
> ...





unclewebb said:


> When monitoring the GPU temp on a laptop, you do not want to wake the GPU up when sitting at the desktop. This would create more heat and power consumption which is not good, especially when running on battery power. ThrottleStop only samples the AMD GPU temp when the AMD GPU is being used. It tries not to wake the GPU up if it is in a low power state.
> 
> After you check that box, the GPU temp information will show up in the ThrottleStop log file. This extra information in the log file can make it easier to see if there is an AMD GPU problem. You will see the GPU temp drop significantly if the AMD GPU starts throttling in the middle of a game.
> 
> The AMD driver installed by Windows update might not be the best driver for your AMD GPU. There could be a newer driver on the AMD website that works better.


Damn it , ok after play ETS 2 and Blak Opps ,for some freaking reason it showed GPU POWER and Core POWER ..Yesterday was not like that .Already update the driver from amd web .


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2020)

Core Power in Limit Reasons and PP0 showing up in your log file are because of this setting.






Dell must be using this setting to throttle your CPU. In ThrottleStop, check the PP0 Power Limit box and change this from 0 to 58. Also check the Lock option. This will help prevent Dell from changing this value.

I can make my laptop throttle like crazy too if I set the PP0 Power Limit really low. Dell have some really funny engineers working for them.






In your log file it looked like your CPU and GPU were not running too bad before this latest throttling started. Once this is set, time to play another game and run another log file. It is going to be very satisfying if we ever get all of these throttling problems completely fixed.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Core Power in Limit Reasons and PP0 showing up in your log file are because of this setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


i did not see that , hmm i will change it .Tks bro



unclewebb said:


> Core Power in Limit Reasons and PP0 showing up in your log file are because of this setting.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


well i changed it to 58 and lock it but it still show GPU POWER and Core POwer though  and my cpu kept in 2.7 ghz base


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2020)

2700 MHz is better than 800 MHz but it is still pretty disappointing. I wish I had a few more tricks to suggest but there is a separate power limit register that ThrottleStop cannot get to. This means that if Dell wants your laptop to throttle, it will throttle. No more Dell laptops for me.

I have a similar laptop from Lenovo with the slower 4700MQ compared to your 4800MQ. It can run at over 50W for up to 28 seconds before ultimately slowing down so it does not exceed its 47W power limit. That is normal. That is how these CPUs are supposed to run. 






You should complain to Dell. They knowingly sold you a laptop with hardware components that you cannot possibly use at their rated specification. The 4800MQ has a 47W TDP rating. Your CPU is being deliberately throttled to 10W or less. It is like a car company charging you extra money for a V8 engine and then accidentally forgetting to put 6 of the pistons in the engine. That is a sick business practice. Next time you buy a laptop, if it is a Dell, remember that the rated specs are meaningless.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 17, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> 2700 MHz is better than 800 MHz but it is still pretty disappointing. I wish I had a few more tricks to suggest but there is a separate power limit register that ThrottleStop cannot get to. This means that if Dell wants your laptop to throttle, it will throttle. No more Dell laptops for me.
> 
> I have a similar laptop from Lenovo with the slower 4700MQ compared to your 4800MQ. It can run at over 50W for up to 28 seconds before ultimately slowing down so it does not exceed its 47W power limit. That is normal. That is how these CPUs are supposed to run.
> 
> ...


Well i gonna stick to league of legends then (cause there is no throttling in this game)



unclewebb said:


> 2700 MHz is better than 800 MHz but it is still pretty disappointing. I wish I had a few more tricks to suggest but there is a separate power limit register that ThrottleStop cannot get to. This means that if Dell wants your laptop to throttle, it will throttle. No more Dell laptops for me.
> 
> I have a similar laptop from Lenovo with the slower 4700MQ compared to your 4800MQ. It can run at over 50W for up to 28 seconds before ultimately slowing down so it does not exceed its 47W power limit. That is normal. That is how these CPUs are supposed to run.
> 
> ...


Dell is not gonna listen to my old laptop problem though.So i will just goona roll with the 2.7 ghz then



unclewebb said:


> 2700 MHz is better than 800 MHz but it is still pretty disappointing. I wish I had a few more tricks to suggest but there is a separate power limit register that ThrottleStop cannot get to. This means that if Dell wants your laptop to throttle, it will throttle. No more Dell laptops for me.
> 
> I have a similar laptop from Lenovo with the slower 4700MQ compared to your 4800MQ. It can run at over 50W for up to 28 seconds before ultimately slowing down so it does not exceed its 47W power limit. That is normal. That is how these CPUs are supposed to run.
> 
> ...


So there is no more ways to fix this.Well sad 



unclewebb said:


> 2700 MHz is better than 800 MHz but it is still pretty disappointing. I wish I had a few more tricks to suggest but there is a separate power limit register that ThrottleStop cannot get to. This means that if Dell wants your laptop to throttle, it will throttle. No more Dell laptops for me.
> 
> I have a similar laptop from Lenovo with the slower 4700MQ compared to your 4800MQ. It can run at over 50W for up to 28 seconds before ultimately slowing down so it does not exceed its 47W power limit. That is normal. That is how these CPUs are supposed to run.
> 
> ...


Do u think that disabling the Speedstep would solve the problem?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 17, 2020)

ZOKKUN said:


> Do u think that disabling the Speedstep would solve the problem?


SpeedStep is not the problem.

Dell set a turbo power limit internally far below the recommended value. Your laptop has had this problem since day 1. Dell never released a BIOS update to fix this problem because they do not consider your throttling laptop to be a problem. It is working exactly as they intended.

There is one last trick to try. With your computer idle at the desktop, open the FIVR window and move the VCCIN slider all the way to the right. It should show 1.7998 V. Press Apply. Now check the Power Cut option and press the Apply button again. I am not sure if this will work for you but if it does, the FIVR window should look like this.



http://imgur.com/2eCESqb


The Power Cut feature takes advantage of a bug within the 4th Gen CPUs. When Power Cut is enabled, the CPU will not report power consumption correctly. If you enable this trick when your CPU is idle, It will continue to report idle power consumption even when your CPU is fully loaded. This might be the one and only way to get around your Dell's throttling problem.

Here is an example while my CPU is fully loaded running the built in TS Bench test. Power consumption is only being reported as 4.0W so no reason to power limit throttle, ever.  
This trick only works on the 4th Gen CPUs. Hopefully it works on your laptop.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 18, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> SpeedStep is not the problem.
> 
> Dell set a turbo power limit internally far below the recommended value. Your laptop has had this problem since day 1. Dell never released a BIOS update to fix this problem because they do not consider your throttling laptop to be a problem. It is working exactly as they intended.
> 
> ...


Does increase the VCCIN heat cpu up faster?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2020)

ZOKKUN said:


> Does increase the VCCIN heat cpu up faster?


Setting VCCIN to 1.80V should be close to the default setting. Some CPUs are stable at 1.75 VCCIN. My 4700MQ is not 100% stable at 1.75V so I always recommend 1.80V when starting out. You can reduce this a little if you want to.

VCCIN voltage is not the same as the voltage that is going to your CPU cores. A big number like 1.80V going to the cores might fry a CPU. VCCIN is the input voltage. The CPU takes whatever input voltage it gets and reduces this to approximately 1.05V. It is the reduced voltage that goes to your CPU cores.

Before you set VCCIN to Lock, do some testing. Try setting VCCIN to some different values. Run something simple like a couple of threads of the TS Bench test. Watch your temperatures. Your core temperature with VCCIN set to the Default setting should be very similar to when VCCIN is set to 1.75V or 1.80V.

I did some testing with VCCIN set as high as 2.30V once or twice. Not recommended but my 4700MQ survived. 

Some CPUs are stable with the VCCIN much lower like 1.50V or 1.60V. Every CPU is unique. I think my 4700MQ is not a great CPU. Maybe too much abuse but it was never a great CPU. If it dies, I have an extra 4800MQ ready to swap in.

Edit - I ran a 4 Thread TS Bench test with VCCIN set to 2.000V. It ran about 6°C warmer compared to 1.80V. The world did not come to an end.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 18, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> Setting VCCIN to 1.80V should be close to the default setting. Some CPUs are stable at 1.75 VCCIN. My 4700MQ is not 100% stable at 1.75V so I always recommend 1.80V when starting out. You can reduce this a little if you want to.
> 
> VCCIN voltage is not the same as the voltage that is going to your CPU cores. A big number like 1.80V going to the cores might fry a CPU. VCCIN is the input voltage. The CPU takes whatever input voltage it gets and reduces this to approximately 1.05V. It is the reduced voltage that goes to your CPU cores.
> 
> ...


Hmm i dont understand well here.u said it is the reduced votlage in going to my cpu cores.So it sounds like undervolting?



unclewebb said:


> Setting VCCIN to 1.80V should be close to the default setting. Some CPUs are stable at 1.75 VCCIN. My 4700MQ is not 100% stable at 1.75V so I always recommend 1.80V when starting out. You can reduce this a little if you want to.
> 
> VCCIN voltage is not the same as the voltage that is going to your CPU cores. A big number like 1.80V going to the cores might fry a CPU. VCCIN is the input voltage. The CPU takes whatever input voltage it gets and reduces this to approximately 1.05V. It is the reduced voltage that goes to your CPU cores.
> 
> ...


so what is the pros and cons with that VCCIN when we try to increase it ?


----------



## unclewebb (Aug 18, 2020)

When I said reduced voltage I was just trying to reassure you that 1.80V was not going to be going to your CPU cores. The VCCIN voltage is not the core voltage.

If you set VCCIN to 1.80V, the voltage going to your cores should be almost exactly the same as the voltage that is already going to your cores. 

Changing the VCCIN voltage from its Default setting to a fixed value like 1.80V allows you to set the Lock bit on VCCIN. Doing this is what tricks the CPU into reporting the wrong power consumption data. This is the only trick I can think of to prevent your CPU from power limit throttling. Give it a try. Nothing bad is going to happen.


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 18, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When I said reduced voltage I was just trying to reassure you that 1.80V was not going to be going to your CPU cores. The VCCIN voltage is not the core voltage.
> 
> If you set VCCIN to 1.80V, the voltage going to your cores should be almost exactly the same as the voltage that is already going to your cores.
> 
> Changing the VCCIN voltage from its Default setting to a fixed value like 1.80V allows you to set the Lock bit on VCCIN. Doing this is what tricks the CPU into reporting the wrong power consumption data. This is the only trick I can think of to prevent your CPU from power limit throttling. Give it a try. Nothing bad is going to happen.


That did not help either so i will stick to it by now



unclewebb said:


> When I said reduced voltage I was just trying to reassure you that 1.80V was not going to be going to your CPU cores. The VCCIN voltage is not the core voltage.
> 
> If you set VCCIN to 1.80V, the voltage going to your cores should be almost exactly the same as the voltage that is already going to your cores.
> 
> Changing the VCCIN voltage from its Default setting to a fixed value like 1.80V allows you to set the Lock bit on VCCIN. Doing this is what tricks the CPU into reporting the wrong power consumption data. This is the only trick I can think of to prevent your CPU from power limit throttling. Give it a try. Nothing bad is going to happen.


1 more ques , it is normal to have EDP current limit on my laptop ?


----------



## ZOKKUN (Aug 20, 2020)

unclewebb said:


> When I said reduced voltage I was just trying to reassure you that 1.80V was not going to be going to your CPU cores. The VCCIN voltage is not the core voltage.
> 
> If you set VCCIN to 1.80V, the voltage going to your cores should be almost exactly the same as the voltage that is already going to your cores.
> 
> Changing the VCCIN voltage from its Default setting to a fixed value like 1.80V allows you to set the Lock bit on VCCIN. Doing this is what tricks the CPU into reporting the wrong power consumption data. This is the only trick I can think of to prevent your CPU from power limit throttling. Give it a try. Nothing bad is going to happen.


ok some magic things happened.When i remove my back cover of the laptop.There  no more any kinds of throttling occures.The temp is cooler about 10-15 degrees different.THis leads to the fact that my VRM is overheating .I know this way of using laptop is not reconmended but neh.It is an old one so who cares lol !



MohamedOsama said:


> Recently, i have a big problem on throttling on my dell laptop:
> i7-4800mq
> intel hd graphics 4600
> amd radeon 8790m
> ...


Well ,do what i have done and remove the god damn backcover


----------

